# Record Netflix



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

I take it you can not in any way shape of fashion, record the Netflix content. I know you would have to record in real time. I thought I had a work-around by going through composite video to an old VCR. The picture from the VCR looked fine, but the recording did not.

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

that would be macrovision protection that squiggles the video at record time. Google macrovision for an answer.

The larger question is - since this is streaming content why on earth would you want to run it through composite to a VHS tape - the video quality would go down significantly.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

Many of the cheap set top dvd recorders don't enforce macrovision. You would also get a better picture than VHS.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Cheapo Walmart $70 DVD burner/VCR does.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Can't be done on tivo. But google about doing it for PC with Firefox.


----------



## Davis Freeberg (May 23, 2006)

As far as I know, there isn't an easy way to "record" a Netflix movie (other than setting up a video camera to record your monitor), but there is a way to download the films to your hard drive, so that you can go back and watch them later.

http://lifehacker.com/345566/download-netflix-watch-now-movies-easy+like-with-netflix-download-links

FYI though, if you get caught doing this, Netflix may revoke your account. My understanding is that they ignore it the first couple of times, but do pick up on it for high volume downloaders. Hope it helps, if you get it to work let us know because I've never actually tried it.


----------



## mreaves53 (Feb 9, 2009)

I may try this tonight when I get home. Don't really want to install this on my work computer. Boss would get ill if I mess up my work machine.

Thanks,


----------



## eddielives (Nov 29, 2007)

> FYI though, if you get caught doing this, Netflix may revoke your account. My understanding is that they ignore it the first couple of times, but do pick up on it for high volume downloaders. Hope it helps, if you get it to work let us know because I've never actually tried it.


What about people who use the Netflix streaming a lot (without trying to record content)?? Does this mean they will get shut down for enjoying/using the service more than average users?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

shwru980r said:


> Many of the cheap set top dvd recorders don't enforce macrovision. You would also get a better picture than VHS.


It not a matter of "enforcing" macrovision. Macrovision is designed so some of the video levels are just above barely acceptable so it munges up any device trying to record the signal.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

eddielives said:


> What about people who use the Netflix streaming a lot (without trying to record content)?? Does this mean they will get shut down for enjoying/using the service more than average users?


No, you'll be fine. They can tell when a film has been downloaded (a violation of the terms of service) as opposed to streamed. Like Davis said, they will cut you off if you download frequently (my understanding is that they are being more and more sensitive about it).


----------



## JJNora (Dec 19, 2011)

Is there a way to record Netflix movies on your pc? I see this question was asked a while ago too, but I would like to know if in the meantime someone figured out how you can do it. Thank you in advance!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

JJNora said:


> Is there a way to record Netflix movies on your pc? I see this question was asked a while ago too, but I would like to know if in the meantime someone figured out how you can do it. Thank you in advance!


MediaMall's PlayLater software lets you record Netflix movies for playback later.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Hypothetically you could rent the DVD or Blu-Ray and rip it to your hard drive using AnyDVD HD or similar tool so you could watch it later. I say hypothetically because it's technically illegal to copy any content you don't own. You'd be limited by the disc plan you have and how quickly your rentals get turned around. The best part about such a scenario is that you can strip out all of the unwanted extras (i.e., trailers, extra soundtracks, menus, etc.) so all you have is just the main movie and the desired soundtrack and/or subtitles. In my case, I have the 2-at-a-time plan and I can get up to four discs a week, which is usually more than I can watch in that period. Recording TV tends to cut into my movie watching time.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

It's not "technically" illegal, it IS illegal.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Why are we helping someone steal copyrighted material?

(I know -- pot calling the kettle black, blah, blah, blah. )


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

steve614 said:


> Why are we helping someone steal copyrighted material?
> 
> (I know -- pot calling the kettle black, blah, blah, blah. )


To be perfectly nitpicky about it, one does not "steal" copyrighted material (unless you walk out of a store with a book or dvd tucked inside your coat), one infringes copyright.


----------



## Calebin (Dec 20, 2011)

Well..if you only make a copy for yourself without passing it out to other people or selling it I think it's not illegal. Audials also lets you  record movies from Netflix or other similar websites. Dunno, I do it too but so far I didn't have any problems.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

It takes time to copy the DVDs. You might lose the content if your hard drive fails, unless you spend the money for a server with hard drive redundancy. I'd rather spend the time watching TV.


----------



## Juzbee_Yourself (Jan 17, 2016)

I realize I am way late to the party on this tread.. But I would love to be able to do this, not to steal Netflix content, but to be able to watch it with full "tivo controls'. 

I was an early adapter to Tivo back in the 90s, and I liked being able to hook up my DVD player as the "source" and then watch my DVD's through tivo, using my tivo remote, with the pause, replay, etc functions working just as they did on tivo recordings. Yes, the time was limited to the 30 minute buffer of the tivo, but that was fine. I just wanted the easy functionality that we all love from the tivo remote (not having to look, you just know how to make it do what you want).

That's what I really want from my Tivo Bolt. Not to necessarily record from streaming services, but to have them function like all of my other tivo recordings. Anyone else know what I mean?


----------

